# Looking for the name of a comic book that could be 20 years old...



## W00lies (Jul 22, 2017)

Let me start by saying that when I was pretty young I had this large book with 1 issue of several comic books. Those weren't super hero comic book or anything... they were all weird, dark or had mature themes. I had this in french. I have zero idea if it was originally in french or english.

One issue was a comic book with furries with a very unique style. The lead character was a female singer. I think she was a dog. She was thin, had blond hair, big hoop earrings and wore a jacket with a cheetah print tank top. Another character that appeared was a big brown bear. He was a softy but if something made him angry he would go feral and could kill a guy. I remember the lead character at some point almost being sexually abused but she was rescued with her clothes all thorn up. At the start of the comic she's singing in a shady bar and location. I believe she also calmed the bear down by singing to him. The whole thing was very dark with a lot of mature themes but recently I've been trying to find out what it was by searching online. I'm not finding much...

I'm 32 and I had this when I was way too young maybe 12 (my parents found it for me second hand, the cover made it look innocent enough) and it predates the internet. It's back when no one had internet or even knew it existed.

Does this description sound familiar to anyone?
I'm going to keep searching but if anyone has an idea do let me know!


----------



## W00lies (Jul 22, 2017)

Well! I found it! Turns out the lead character is a duck! Not the dog!  She had a strong presence in the issue i had read and always gave me the impression she was the lead.

It's called Inspector Canardo (L'inspecteur Canardo)
The issue I happened to read was "A silent Death" or if you want to read it in french "La Mort Douce".


----------



## Summercat (Jul 25, 2017)

Inspector Canardo - Wikipedia 

Interesting! Was this released in English, or in North America? I've never heard of it, and the Wiki page seems a bit sparse on information.


----------



## Dongding (Jul 25, 2017)

Thanks for linking Summer. :3

Also that cover art is badass.


----------



## W00lies (Jul 26, 2017)

I think it was originally released in france but I couldn't say for sure.
I have managed to find it in .cbr files (you'll need CBR reader for it) so if you google: "inspector canardo .cbr" you should be able to find it.


----------



## Dongding (Sep 19, 2017)

Dude that's cool. I'm gonna download em when I get near some wifi.


----------

